
First measurement of antiproton attraction - DrScump
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/11/151104133256.htm
======
DrScump
The link in the article goes nowhere for me, but this works:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature15724.html)

